

Ask HN: “Let's code” – video for developers? - anvaka

Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;m a huge fan of &quot;Let&#x27;s play&quot; videos, where someone is playing a game and gives comments on it. I wanted to have something similar for developers. Rules are:<p>1. It should be short 20 - 30 minutes;<p>2. Code should have large font, so it is easy to read<p>3. Ideally it should not be a tutorial, just your regular flow, where viewers can pick up your practices and share their own advices in comments.<p>4. It should be free.<p>Does something like this exist? I couldn&#x27;t find, so I made couple episodes of k-means algorithm in JavaScript.<p>Here is the last one: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=4UEP2Mv8MJ0<p>Please let me know what you think (regarding idea or the video).<p>Thank you!
======
kzisme
I would definitely be interested in watching more of these if you come out
with them (or if if others are interested in making them.

~~~
anvaka
Thanks!

